# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks >  Mobile legends cheat

## Trendata

Hello i'm searching for cheat for Mobile Legends game. And i need to get rankup, something like radar hack, aim, speed or something like that, not diamonds and points. I'm using IOS.

----------


## vowl

MOBILE LEGENDS cheat please not diamond... 
something like radar hack, aim, speed or something like that
or mod that never get detect.

sounds like smartphone games cheat is 1very hard than Pc game.... even its just a mobile.

----------

